# SuperHeterodyne Receiver



## K Pedals (Mar 6, 2019)

Finally...


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 8, 2019)

Looks good, I am working on boxing mine up, just need to get the graphics finished. Could you possibly tell me which knob does what? I am trying to get the labels on the graphic. I haven't fired mine up to figure out which pot or switch does what.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 8, 2019)

Very cool.  Your design looks marbled.  Is that painted or a decal?  If painted, did you layer the paint on a gel/foam surface and set the top of the enclosure on it (that's how you would apply a marble design to paper .... )


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 8, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks good, I am working on boxing mine up, just need to get the graphics finished. Could you possibly tell me which knob does what? I am trying to get the labels on the graphic. I haven't fired mine up to figure out which pot or switch does what.


Sure I’ll try...from top left to bottom right 
square - sub - super - master 
sub interval - portamento/vibrato - super interval
Sub root - modulation rate - super root


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 8, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Very cool.  Your design looks marbled.  Is that painted or a decal?  If painted, did you layer the paint on a gel/foam surface and set the top of the enclosure on it (that's how you would apply a marble design to paper .... )


Thanks... It’s painted... I just do an acrylic paint pour with silicone...


----------



## red (Sep 21, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Finally...


it's really cool! could you help me with the connections? 
i'm not sure how to connect the jacks, power supply,pcb etc


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 21, 2019)

red said:


> it's really cool! could you help me with the connections?
> i'm not sure how to connect the jacks, power supply,pcb etc


Yeah that’s correct


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 21, 2019)

And these are for the ground on your input and output jacks


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 21, 2019)

The yellow goes to the input jack and the red goes to the output jack...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 21, 2019)

Yellow is input on that one


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 21, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yellow is input on that one


Right


----------



## red (Sep 21, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Right


Thank you so much, this was gold!


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 21, 2019)

The super hetrodyne is so much fun.

I need to revisit mine soon and try the mod that allows you to have just the fuzz.

I love the look you have on this one. The paint effect could have easily been over done, but yours looks great, even better in a close up. That pedal is so crazy it doesn’t really need labels on it. I toyed with the idea of leaving them off too.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 21, 2019)

CanadianDave said:


> The super hetrodyne is so much fun.
> 
> I need to revisit mine soon and try the mod that allows you to have just the fuzz.
> 
> I love the look you have on this one. The paint effect could have easily been over done, but yours looks great, even better in a close up. That pedal is so crazy it doesn’t really need labels on it. I toyed with the idea of leaving them off too.


Yeah I wanted to try that mod too...


----------



## Barry (Sep 22, 2019)

That paint job is wicked!


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 22, 2019)

Barry said:


> That paint job is wicked!


Thanks!!!!


----------

